# moving and re-house training



## joes459 (Aug 8, 2006)

HEllo,
I have a question. I have a 4 1/2 month old puppy and am planning on moving to a new house(i'm currently in south korea, and am moving back to the states). Currently, my pup is trained to use pee pads. Does anyone have any experience moving with their dogs? I'm worried that when he gets to his new home, he won't know where to pee and will end up peeing all over the place. I notice that when i move his Pee pad to another part of my current place he gets confused and pees in the wrong spot (i live in a studio apartment. So, i thought he should've been able to see his pad). Does anyone know of a good way to let him know where to pee in my new house? Any advice would be appreciated.
joe


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

make sure ur pup gets to know where the peepad is before he "explores" the new house so he can know where its gonna be.

if i move the peepads in my house, i move it, then bring my baby to the place and tell her "go potty" even if she doesnt need to go.. she just sniffs around and eventually knows where it is and runs off.. later she pees on the pad coz she remembered where it was..

i just make sure she knows where the pad is after i move it.. since ur pup is still young, maybe u should gradually move the pad everyday, like a couple inches gradually...

hope u have a great move, im from seoul but living in CA


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> HEllo,
> I have a question. I have a 4 1/2 month old puppy and am planning on moving to a new house(i'm currently in south korea, and am moving back to the states). Currently, my pup is trained to use pee pads. Does anyone have any experience moving with their dogs? I'm worried that when he gets to his new home, he won't know where to pee and will end up peeing all over the place. I notice that when i move his Pee pad to another part of my current place he gets confused and pees in the wrong spot (i live in a studio apartment. So, i thought he should've been able to see his pad). Does anyone know of a good way to let him know where to pee in my new house? Any advice would be appreciated.
> joe[/B]


The best way to do it is restrict his ability to freely roam in the new place for a few days, except when you can watch him carefully and then take him to the new pad location every hour or two and give him the potty command. This might be a little gross sounding but if you can take a new pad and perhaps rub it a little against a used pad in order to transfer a little bit of scent will also help.

Moving is probably going to be an even more stressful time for him than it might be for you. You understand what is going on, but he doesn't.

Also, even though he was able to see the pad in the new location, he probably isn't real clear that he is supposed to be going on the pad. As an example of what I mean, maybe from his point of view, he is going potty at a certain location in your house and that is what he is being rewarded for... If you think about it, realizing that he is to go on the pad and not at a certain location in your house involves some pretty high level thinking for a dog...


----------

